# ccleaner



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anybody else seeing this: Ccleaner is always running in background now, ever since the latest update. I can't figure out how to stop it.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

So I just deleted that version and installed my previous version I had. In doing that I really went through the settings carefully. 

Please check our privacy tab under options for data collection...it's on by default. Never saw that before, so I unchecked it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

They added a system monitoring service a long time ago that is enabled by default. It can be turned off in settings though, so no big deal about it. Some may find it useful, others may not.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah...I already turned that off. In v5.44.6575 it didn't do that (stay running in the background). I updated it because it said there was an update. I grabbed it, and as always recheck and reset my settings to the previous version settings. I thought all was good...but No, it's running in the background. It shows up in windows startup tab/window from taskmanager. 

As I stated....went back to old version and reset my settings and not a problem. Go and get the updated version and I be damned....it's running in the background, with the exact same settings as previous version. 

So back to v5.44.6575 and that's were I'll stay.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It's the Updater that requires manually killing here, though I think the Setting 'show CCleaner in the Notification area' might be new as well (I have CCleaner's 'net access blocked by the firewall).


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Many ppl here have suggested Ninja package to look into, which I will soon,…

Just wondered anyone here have ever used this mini private package? ( it’s free ) 
www.stevengould.org - CleanUp! 4.5.2 Download
www.stevengould.org - CleanUp! Home

Long ago, I was burnt using CC cleaner,..... that couple of times it had blindly erased many of the system files and such while pressing normal way of buttons,... and I had divorced it thereafter,… since 15+ yrs ago, forever. 
I have used this ( above link ) pkg in Win XP almost thousands of times, average 2 time a day,.......for 12+ yrs,… Basic cleaning excellent,.. Never ever cheated me, even once,...

( I never used windows disc cleaning / Internet Explo’s cookie cleaning ,..or separate prefetch and such commands,.. in ‘Run’ and yet it (above link ) has never given me any shocking surprises,…


.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I looked at that and it does not seem to offer many options in terms of removal so I would not use it. Personally I still use "ATF" Cleaner though some say support ended with Windows Vista I use it all the time in Windows 10 and it has never hosed anything nor removed anything important and never hosed a system as CCleaner did on two systems a few years ago for me. I also recommend TFC Cleaner as well though that recently gave me some issues but no system hosing.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

haha.. Me too Rich... Still keep moving ATF and seems to clean the usual junk...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, as far as i know Old Timer (Tony) stopped development of TFC in 2013, (win 7). So unless it's arisen somehow, I find it difficult to believe it could do a good job on 10 there are many features not common to the two OS. Of course there is also TFC by Addpcs.com, maybe it's this version, from a MS staffer. referencing Old Timers TFC:-



> I have been a big fan-boy of Old Timer TFC, but this program funks with W10 & DOES in fact break MS Edge, when run.
> This has been observed on dozens of instances, is tested and irrefutable -- sorry OldTimer, but themz the facts.
> 
> Issue with PDFs not launching , Edge not doing download of exe’s - only as txt!.. and heaps of other issues with Edge within a specific user profile that has run TFC.
> ...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You could be right Jenae as I had two screw ups on TFC a few months ago.
No crash or failed bootup just annoying issues TFC caused and Old Timer is the version I meant. I normally don't worry about out of support I still run ATF which is way out of support and never have an issue with it like Tristar.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah Rich, the App has been made extremely noob friendly and no nonsense, nice and easy, works for FF and Chrome as well.. I was surprised when it worked without a hitch on Win 10.. Go figure !


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

I just did the latest update and don't have this problem. Go to Options on the left hand side, select Monitoring and make sure the top two choices are unclicked.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, as far as i know Old Timer (Tony) stopped development of TFC in 2013, (win 7). So unless it's arisen somehow, I find it difficult to believe it could do a good job on 10 there are many features not common to the two OS. Of course there is also TFC by Addpcs.com, maybe it's this version, from a MS staffer. referencing Old Timers TFC:-


If you guys blindly leave all the analysis options checked you're certain to get screwed eventually. I have half of them unchecked.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I fail to see the connection, you quoted from my earlier post, what has this to do with making preference setting decisions on a program not written for windows ten?

Many users have no idea what to select as cleaning preferences they expect the defaults to be safe and they should be. I use the most advanced util available, written by some of my graduate students (they had a good teacher):wink:


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

The truth is you can most of the safe CCleaner cleanup features from the built-in Windows Disk Cleaner. It's slower and you must click on System Files to get a safe operation on these. Then you can just go to your browser and clean up your cookies from there.
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AvziJR7aqZJVkuI5r0Fc3O-pyG_AXg


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone mentioned using Adaware. You do realize that that's an anti-malware program and has nothing to do with systems files cleaning to recapture fast operating conditions? It will remove malware and PUP files but your obsolete Windows memory dump files will still be there.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

That post was deleted, didn't you notice?


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

That's why I couldn't find. Frankly, this is the first time in 15 years I've been on a site where a post was deleted. You guys are tough.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

sigman said:


> That's why I couldn't find. Frankly, this is the first time in 15 years I've been on a site where a post was deleted. You guys are tough.


You don't get around much then. It's quite a common occurrence here, after all, sanity has to be maintained somehow. Wait until you see a bunch of spam posts in some Asian language during odd hours.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

lol... True.. You can get all kinds of advice  from Marriage counseling to yoga to medical stuff...


----------



## gregandrene (May 29, 2008)

Disable it in your startup options, if W10 has them. That's what I did, but I still use Xp until I can get a better PC.


----------

